# Need a new grill, Weber or Napoleon?



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

I'm buying a new grill, leaning towards the Webers at the moment but the Napoleon line I was considering offers a bit more flash and I'm tempted. I haven't owned a new grill just something I restored but it's on its last legs and replacement parts for a 40 year old are tough to get. So, I've only ever had a BBQ with a main burner and the new ones offer the rear rotisserie as well as side burners, anyone use these much? Should I consider the side one especially? How about materials, porcelain coated or stainless? I'm leaning towards the actual grills being stainless but have the lid at least be porcelain as I notice some SS discolours quick with the heat. Shelf and storage space? Longevity? Any input, suggestion and feedback is appreciated.


----------



## TWRC (Apr 22, 2011)

I think the most important aspect of a BBQ is the actual grate itself. In reality, all BBQs are somewhat similar, but I personally feel what sets them apart are the grate materials. I have a Weber with a cast iron grate and I find that it cooks every much more consistently and holds heat a lot better than say stainless steel. I've never cooked with a porcelain grill before, but I assume it has the same sort of characteristics as cast iron in the heat department.

The one thing you will have to be diligent about is cleaning and seasoning the cast iron grill to prevent it from rust and so forth. It's actually quite easy. I usually spray it down with olive oil, go over it with my wire brush and spray it again before I cook. After the grill has cooled down, go over it with a wire brush, spray olive oil on it and leave it.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

I'd also consider Broil king. Many of their models are made in Canada. Admittedly, a little bland in the looks department.

also, consider that lower end models by Weber among others, may be imported. Do your research based on model/price point, not simply brand. Any BBQ can sear a steak. What you're shopping for is features and durability.

I personally think within a given price range all bbqs are the same...that is, any $300. Unit will be about as good as another at the same price....same with those at the $900. Price point.

ive had both cast iron and stainless grills, both are good, I prefer stainless personally, by a hair.
but I would never buy a ceramic/porcelain coated grill.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

I've had a few. Ended up with the Weber Performer. There's something about the ease of throwing dry wood on charcoal to flavour your meal. You can also buy the smokenator attachment for $60 - totally worth it. 

The propane to use as a starter is a perfect touch. 

The negatives are:

- that it takes about 5-10 minutes longer to heat up than a normal grill.
- you can't dial down the heat (you got mess around with the oxygen levels)(
- fairly small surface for high heat area.
- there's a definitely learning period.


----------



## Beach Bob (Sep 12, 2009)

I'm a fan of the Napoleans (not the cheap models at Canadian Tire). Well made, Canadian made... heavy, heavy stainless steel grates which will hold heat and sear well. Definitely a big step up from the standard brands. My thing against Weber was their knob placement... maybe they've changed them since I looked last...


----------



## JCM50 (Oct 5, 2011)

Beach Bob said:


> I'm a fan of the Napoleans (not the cheap models at Canadian Tire). Well made, Canadian made... heavy, heavy stainless steel grates which will hold heat and sear well. Definitely a big step up from the standard brands. *My thing against Weber was their knob placement.*.. *maybe they've changed them since I looked last.*..


They did. I bought the older model with the knobs on the side. I still love it though. 

Both brands are very good and have good support.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

I like the idea of Canadian made but I'm not stuck on it as the grill that's about to be replaced is a good ol' Broilmaster. It might be time to get out and see the world for me. I agree very much that the cooking surface is very important. The one I have now is porcelain coated cast iron, or something, and it chipped and rusted in just a few years followed by a costly replacement, no more of that. I also want the main burner to last, my folks bought what seemed like dozens of cheap grills and the burners were done after 2 years of heavy use. The good ol' Broil still sitting on the deck has a 30lb cast iron butterfly burner and after I sandblasted it you couldn't see the 30 years of use it already had on it.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

I very rarely cook on the lower grill. When I pick a BBQ, it must have a "hinged" upper rack that lowers itself over the grilling area when you close the lid. Cooking on this grill prevents the items being barbecued from burning. I just set the heat, close the lid and check on it every so often and turn the items over. There is no need to constantly be watching and turning every couple of minutes. It produces nicely cooked steaks, pork chops and even chicken and vegetables.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Walmart has nice big SS grills for $200~ $300

Cooks meat.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Milkman said:


> Walmart has nice big SS grills for $200~ $300 Cooks meat.


I think I'll pass on those.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I don't BBQ much anyway, but the 70,000 BTU SS Wallyworld special I have works just fine.

i'd rather spend the money on a good steak in a fine restaurant.

But, if I was more into it I would probably share your appreciation for higher end Qs.


----------



## dtsaudio (Apr 15, 2009)

If I had to choose from the two choices, I'd take the Napoleon. However I have a Broil King and love it. Came with a rotisserie and has the hinged upper grill. It came with cast iron grills, but I replaced them with stainless after a couple of years. Too much maintenance with cast. The stainless work great.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

For any of you who own a Weber Genesis series with the 4th "sear station" burner, does it mess with the even spreading of heat when it's on?


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

I don't think any decent BBQ needs a "sear station" burner. A decent BBQ will burn your food, not just "sear" it if you are not careful.

BTW, staying clear of the SS units is a good idea. They look great in the store but don't stay that way for long and are very difficult to clean.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Steadfastly said:


> I don't think any decent BBQ needs a "sear station" burner. A decent BBQ will burn your food, not just "sear" it if you are not careful.
> 
> BTW, staying clear of the SS units is a good idea. They look great in the store but don't stay that way for long and are very difficult to clean.


My guess is, if you know as much about BBQ's as you do about guitars and amps I should do the opposite of what you suggest. Still, thank you for the input.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

I have a Broil King that has serviced me very well for many years. Plus a Canadian company


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

vadsy said:


> My guess is, if you know as much about BBQ's as you do about guitars and amps I should do the opposite of what you suggest. Still, thank you for the input.



Wow, nasty and inappropriate.

Jumping on the band wagon I see.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

I wouldn't call it inappropriate and as far as the band wagon, I've been on it for a long time.


----------



## Ship of fools (Nov 17, 2007)

Me I went with a stainless steel and convection bbq. Name brands don't really matter on what you may want depending on how much you use it. If you are only bbq'ing occasionally then you can go with any one, but me I use it as often as I can ( last night it was hamburger ) and I do a lot of chicken and rib roasts.
The cooking surface is large enough that I can cook for a multitude of folks. And BTU's are most important to keep a consistent temp.
One draw back of course is the amount of cleaning necessary for stainless steel you can't just leave it for some months you need to clean at the very least once every couple of cooks and some good points is that the grill will last forever compared to iron grates or porc. grates and they both can carry left over food. which of course can carry some risk so you need to burn off for much longer periods.
Good luck and enjoy the bbq'ing. ship...........by the way both beer and scotch work well with all bbq's


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

vadsy said:


> I wouldn't call it inappropriate and as far as the band wagon, I've been on it for a long time.


I recommend using the ignore function if you do not wish to read any posts from a particular member.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

$20 at Princess Auto:



This is what I do when my friends and I are working in my yard (lamb, keg steaks, and wild rabbit). 

confession: I just posted this to make you all hungry


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

It worked.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

adcandour said:


> $20 at Princess Auto:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those steaks are almost over cooked, the other stuff is dog food. If there's barbi-que sauce on the steaks they can be dog food too. All a good steak needs is a touch of salt and pepper after it's been cooked.


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

We bought a Napoleon model 3 years ago from a dealer here in Gatineau. It is the Canadian made and not Chinese. The one we have has thicker gauge steel and beeter components. having said that, my wife hates it. It does not cook evenly. I would get a Weber the next time. Just my opinion.


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

Electraglide said:


> Those steaks are almost over cooked, the other stuff is dog food. If there's barbi-que sauce on the steaks they can be dog food too. All a good steak needs is a touch of salt and pepper after it's been cooked.


A meat-eater after my own heart - steaks should be seared and oozing blood when I cut into them with little if no extra flavouring. Meat is gooood!


----------



## StevieMac (Mar 4, 2006)

I have an old Weber, and I mean OLD, and it's a joy to BBQ with. Heats up fast, heats evenly, and never seems to _burn_ anything when I cook on it (i.e. no flare ups or hot spots). And, FWIW, it used to belong to Bobby Baker and looks just like this:


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

StevieMac,

My father-in-law had one like this 10 years ago, he's over for coffee this morning and just had a peek over my shoulder. He mentioned the grill was great and put in many many years of service. What I remember liking about it was the shelves that flipped up and out so you had lots of space around you. His were slightly different, I'm guessing a newer model but I can see the idea is the same and I kind of wish Weber still made this system of shelving.

I still haven't bought one, read and researched lots and visited the store 3 times already. I flipped between the two brands for a while and back on the Weber now. I think simplicity is key for me, I'm better off just upgrading the grilling surface instead of getting all the bells and whistles.


----------



## Ship of fools (Nov 17, 2007)

Thought that I should post what it was that I use and love and that mine will be here long after I am gone.




This one was bought state side for the cost of just over $450.00 US and will never have to be replaced unlike the grills that you are thinking about, we use to go through a new grill every 5 years and that added up to the cost of over $1400.00. ship
oh and that rib eye was so dang good along with the twice baked potato and a nice fruit green salad oh and did I mention that great bottle of Fairview Mad Cap left a loving flavor behind.
its a Patio grill


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

bluzfish said:


> A meat-eater after my own heart - steaks should be seared and oozing blood when I cut into them with little if no extra flavouring. Meat is gooood!


The cow should still be mooing. Recipe. Turn grill to max. Take steak and put on plate....drink a beer and open another one. Put steak on grill and take two sips of beer, three at most. Turn steak using tongs. Take three more sips of beer. Put steak on plate and eat while outside is hot, do not let it sit. Finish beer and open another. Load up a baked potato with allthe trimmings and eat with crab stuffed mushrooms while drinking beer. If you want some barbi que sauce, chug some now followed by a beer. NB...charcoal works best, the grill should glow a dull orange in color and including turning it should take no more than a minute to cook the steak. I have yet to find a restaurant in alberta that can cook a good steak properly. The steak should be 1 1/2 to 2 inches thick and at the most should be cool in the middle.


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

I miss charcoal seared steaks. Somehow charcoal grills became PC pariahs. As for the carcinogens, I get more of that walking downtown. Same with hickory smoke. The world has gone to hell in a hand-basket.


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

I BBQ at least twice a week year round. I use a Napoleon Grill with a searing station. If I could do it all over again, I would not buy the searing station. I rarely ever use it. I used to use Broil Kings but got tired of changing the burner every year. With my Napoleon, I have a stainless steel burner that's guaranteed for 10 years. Love it.


----------



## gtone (Nov 1, 2009)

bluzfish said:


> I miss charcoal seared steaks. Somehow charcoal grills became PC pariahs. As for the carcinogens, I get more of that walking downtown. Same with hickory smoke. The world has gone to hell in a hand-basket.


I went back to charcoal last year as after 30+ yrs of flavourless propane then gas grills (yeah - hickory, mesquite, etc woodchips don't getcha there either), I missed the flavour of cooking over real charcoal. When lump charcoal (briquettes are garbage) goes on sale at the end of the season I loaded up on the big bags and stored up enough for a whole year. 

Having the in-laws over for a grilled meal tonight for Mother's Day. They haven't experienced real charcoal flavour taste in years - they're in for a treat!


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

Hmmm. Moosejaw is about 750 km from Edmonton. Rats, but I don't think I could make it in time to crash dinner.


----------

